# Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!



## Back-to-nature (28. März 2015)

Hallo Schwedenfans!

Da vielen doch das Schreiben von Urlaubsberichten schwer fällt oder zu zeitaufwändig ist, hier eine neuer Versuch die Zeit bis zum nächsten Schwedentrip zu verkürzen!!!

Jeder hat bestimmt ein paar tolle Bilder oben geknipst!?!

Einfach hier einstellen und evtl. eine kurze Bemerkung dazu!

Hier mal ein Beispiel:





Saljen bei Vetlanda im August 2013

Ich werd noch weitere Einstellen, wenn ich das mit dem Format hin bekomm #q

Gruß

Hannes





Uvasjön 2013 - 1. Kapitaler meines Ältesten #6





Abendstimmung am Uvasjön August 2013

Der erste Elch des Urlaubs:





Ups! 

 Beim Wandern bei Fröseke entdeckt! 

Dieser echte ein paar Tage später im Elchpark:









Unser treuer Transportmulli! #6
Hat uns schon 3 mal nach Schweden gebracht und heuer folgt Nummer 4 und 5! 
Aktueller Tachostand: 454368 km!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Super Bilder, danke dafür!!
Hab Dir die mal zusammen gelegt.


----------



## Nelearts (28. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Super Fotos und gute Idee den Trööt zu starten.
Muss mal sehen was mein noch recht kleines Archiv so hergibt, ab Ende Juni garantiert mehr.

#6 Danke, Nelearts


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Find ich auch klasse!
Immer her damit!!


----------



## Jose (28. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

schwedINNENfotos sind auch gern gesehen.


----------



## angler1996 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

nich übertreiben , sonst kommt der Mod|supergri:m

 so ist's besser:

 schweDINNENfotos:m


----------



## Jose (28. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nich übertreiben , sonst kommt der Mod|supergri:m
> 
> so ist's besser:
> 
> schweDINNENfotos:m



ich mag auch kleine "d's"

das du gleich auf "D's"  reduzierst ...

aber ich fürchte, du hast auf "innen" reagiert.
not my intention

(ja thomas, mich vesteht eh keiner - mit einigen kann man aber scherzen)


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

oooch:m


----------



## zokker (29. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hallo an alle Schwedenfans.

Schöne Bilder Back-to-nature#6.

Hier von mir jetzt ein paar Bilder vom Urlaub 2012.
Wir haben uns ein Häuschen, sehr einsame Lage, mit einem See (rund 200 ha) nur für uns alleine (Frau und ich) gesucht. Das einzigste Haus weit und breit mitten im Wald liegt 150m vom See entfernt. Das nächst Haus ist kilometer weit weg.






Mitten im Wald.




Das Boot an einer Halbinsel, 150m vom Haus entfernt.




Das Boot ist einfach nur Super, gleitet gut und ist sehr kippstabil.




Kanu gabs auch noch.




Elche konnte man direkt vom Haus beobachten.




Einen Troll hatten wir auch im Haus.




Pilze gab es reichlich. Hier ein Steinpilz von 1700g.




Meterhechte waren nicht selten.
















und wieder zurück





der Nächste bitte
















schöne Barsch gab es auch




natürlich auch Aale und nicht wenige





wenn die Sonne den Nebel weggebrutzelt hat

Dieses Jahr fahren wir im September - Oktober wieder hin.

Gruß zokker


----------



## Back-to-nature (29. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hallo zokker!

Tolle Bilder!

In welcher Ecke Schwedens lag den das Idyll?

Deinem Namen nach bist du eher der Spezialist für Gummis, stimmt´s?! Was war den dein Topköder?

Spetember/Oktober ist natürlich ideale Angelzeit #6 
Leider sind wir immer an die Ferien gebunden. Deshalb sind wir immer ab Mitte August 3 Wochen oben (Start der Nachsaison). Heuer fällt aber Pfingsten noch in die Vorsaison. So sind diese beiden Wochen noch zusätzlich im Nachtragshaushalt beschlossen worden. :vik:#6:q

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus unserem Urlaub 2014 vom Klappasjön bei Malmbäck!





Abendstimmung am Rusken!   





Am Haussee dem Klappasjön war auch Platz für Balu im Boot! :q





Fürs Abendessen musste man sich da nicht allzu sehr anstrengen! :q





Topköder zu der Zeit! #:

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## marioschreiber (29. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Tolle bilder !
Ich hoffe das ich auch bald mal wieder nach S komme !

Kurze Anmerkung am Rande : Aalfang in Schweden ganzjährig verboten !


----------



## zokker (29. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hallo Back-to-nature,
da wir im August da waren, gingen fast nur kleine Köder. Wenn ich später im Jahr fahre sind die Köder auch größer. Gummi ist nicht so mein Ding, habe aber immer welche dabei.








das war der Topköder








die beiden waren auch ganz gut




die Dinger von Spro sind auf Barsch gut, Hecht mögen sie aber auch




auf große Sachen ging fast nichts und wenn dann sowas.

Der See liegt in der Kommune Jönköping.

Gruß zokker


----------



## Schwedenangler (29. März 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Schöne Idee  ! Da versuch ich mich mal ein bißchen mit einzubringen . Hier ein paar Bilder von unserem letztjährigen Schwedenurlaub am Asnen !
Ob riesige Steinpilze , tierische Untermieter , wunderschöne Landschaften oder große Fische , Schweden ist einfach Klasse !


----------



## zokker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hallo Schwedenfans,
hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Urlaub Mai-Juni 2013 in Öxabeck.
Erst mal ein paar Impressionen vom See.




























Abends wurde oft Feuer gemacht und gegrillt.




Ausflug zu einer Jagdschlossruine mit tollem Ausblick.




Mövennest auf einer kleinen Insel. Bis zur Abreise schlüpfte aber noch nichts.




Wie alt der Spaten wohl ist?




Nacht wurden oft Angeln ausgelegt und gesichert, man weiß ja nie.




Noch was von den Ureinwohnern.




Ausflug nach Ullared. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.














Die Hechte waren alle sehr mager und nicht all zu groß.



















Das Highlight vom See war aber der gute Barschbestand.
Ü40 Barsche waren sehr häufig. Ü45 6 Stück. Hab auch meine Pb mit 49cm hier gefangen.




Eine Elchkuh mit Kalb lief uns vors Auto. Die Kuh ist schon zur Seite gesprungen, das Kalb folgt ihr gleich.

Gruß zokker


----------



## ossi85 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Sehr schöne Fotos dabei. 
Wir fahren auch im Mai wieder hoch, hoffe wir haben Glück mit dem Wetter und können auch paar schöne Fotos machen.

Petri


----------



## Back-to-nature (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Halo zusammen!

Heute ein paar schöne Bilder die ausnahmsweise nichts mit Angeln zu tun haben! 

Zu jedem Schwedentrip gehört bei uns mittlerweile ein Ausflug nach Öland! Wenn dann noch das Wetter passt - traumhaft!#6

Hier Bilder vom nördlichen Teil der Insel:

Überfahrt von Kalmar aus:





Hier die Sommerresidenz der schwedischen Königsfamilie:





Mit sehenswerte Parkanlage:





Und natürlich gleich neben an die Schloßruine:








Mit herrlichem Ausblick:





Allgegenwärtig die alten Windmühlen:





Aber auch das findet man auf Öland: 




Ein Hauch von Adriaküste! Sandstrand bei Böda Sand








Auch jedes Mal ein MUSS: Der Besuch in der Karamell-Kokerie!

Hier der Link: http://cafe-karamellkokeri-bredsattra.se/deutsch/gallerie.html

Hier hat sich ein Berliner Ehepaar mit ihren 4 Kindern den Traum vom Auswandern nach Schweden erfüllt. Sehr nette Leute, die wenn Zeit ist, einem kleinen Plausch nicht abgeneigt sind...

Mehr vom südlichen Teil der Insel bei Gelegenheit!

Gruß

Hannes

P.S.: Noch 16 Tage bis es an den Vidöstern geht! :vik:


----------



## Back-to-nature (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hallo Schwedenfans!

Nun komm ich endlich mal dazu die versprochenen Bilder von unserem Trip an den Vidöstern an Pfingsten einzustellen. :m

Das Packen war wie jedes Mal eine Herausforderung. |kopfkrat





:vik:

Die Anreise wie immer entspannt...





Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein...





...war die Überquerung der Brücken...





...und der erste Blick aufs "gelobte Land" wie immer ein Erlebnis!





Die schwedisch "Rushour" wie immer...hier die E4:




:q

Ankunft am Ferienhaus! Erikstad am Vidöstern





Mit tollem Seeblick von der Rundum-Terasse!





#6


----------



## Back-to-nature (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Der erste Fisch des Urlaubs:





:vik: |uhoh: :q

Der Nächste war dann schon etwas größer:





Wie bereits ich ja schon im "Live-Bericht" geschrieben habe, waren die Temperaturen für die Jahreszeit noch viel kalt. 
Dazu gab´s meist noch ordentlich Wind, so daß die Seeüberquerung manchmal sehr abenteuerlich war.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom See:





















Wie ebenfalls schon berichtet, war eher Klasse als Masse beim Schleppen angesagt:









Zander lies sich leider keiner auf die Schuppen legen. :c

Der Schneider blieb uns bei unseren Angeltrips aber dennoch erspart #6


----------



## Back-to-nature (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Mein persönliches Highlight dieses Urlaubs war jedoch die Kajaktour mit meinem Sohnemann auf dem Toftaan!

Laut Angaben auf iFiske gehörten auch Teile des Zu- und Abflußes des Vidöstern (wird vom Lagaan durchflossen) sowie auch die Verbindung zum Flaren (der Toftaan) zu unserer Fiskecort.
Genau diesen haben wir uns dann als Kajaktour auserkoren.
Wie sich herausstellen sollte, wurde der Trip sehr abenteuerlich.

Über Google-Earth suchten wir uns eine Einsetzstelle am Flaren aus. Schon bei der Anfahrt per Navi strandeten wir vor der E4, da die angezeigte Brücke über die E4 nicht exestierte. |gr:
Die alternativ Route war durch den Wildzaun der E4 blockiert. Nach etwas suchen fanden wir ein nicht verschlossene Tor und so konnten wir wie geplant das Kajak zu Wasser bringen.

Nachdem Verstauen unsere Ausrüstung stachen wir in See |splat:  ....schon beim Einbiegen in die Einmündung des Toftaan stellt sich uns nach eine Paddelzeit von Sage und Schreibe 5 Minuten das erste Hindernis in den Weg. |uhoh:

Tja - man sieht halt viel auf Google-Earth --- aber nicht alles.#d

Nachdem Umtragen des Wehres konnte es weiter gehen:





Wie sich herausstellte, dient der Toftaan zur Wasserstandsregelung als Verbindung zwischen den beiden Seen Flaren und Vidöstern.





Natürlich schleppten wir wenn der Fluß es zu ließ.
Neben kleineren Hechten konnten wir auch mehrere Barsch fangen. Davon landeten dann drei schöne Exemlare abends auf dem Grill. #6





Anfangs präsentierte sich der Toftaan sehr breit und dadurch auch gut befischbar vom Kajak aus. Zunehmend wurde er schmäler mit vielen umgestürzten Bäumen als Hindernisse...




(Tja - so ist das beim Treideln: Muß immer der schwere im Boot machen|gr

...und schließlich gerade noch so bereit wie unser Kajak!





Hier kam uns zu Gute, dass es die Tage zuvor doch einige Niederschläge gab und somit der Toftaan an diesen Stelle überhaupt erst befahrbar war. Es waren einige tolle natürlich Wasserrutschen dabei! #6 Die mächtig Spaß machten. Leider gibt´s davon keine Bilder, da wir da alle Hände voll zu tun hatten um nicht zu kentern. 





War Natur pur!





Nach ca. 3 Stunden hatte die Zivilisation wieder. Mit der Unterquerung der E4 wurde der Fluß wieder breiter und gemächlicher. (Wer mal auf der E4 entlang des Vidöstern unterwegs ist, kann die Stelle sehr gut an den großen Ankern-Verboten-Schildern (wegen eines Stromkabels) von der Straße aus erkennen.)





Eifrig paddelte ich weiter... Sohnemann fing noch ein paar Barsche...





...bis wir schließlich die Mündung des Toftaan in den Vidöstern erreichten.









Hier gingen wir an Land. Jonas warf noch ein paar Mal die Angel aus und ich genoss den Ausblick. 





Auf den Vidöstern trauten wir uns wegen des Windes und des daraus resultierenden Wellenganges nicht. So paddelten wir zurück bis zur Brücke der alten E4 und ließen uns dort abholen.

Auf dem Heimweg statteten wir noch, als alte Metallica-Fans, dem Gedenkstein des Gitaristen Clifford Lee Burton, der hier beim Unfall des Tourbusses der Gruppe ums Leben kam, einen Besuch ab.





Zum Abschluß eines rundum gelungenen Tages gab´s dann ein kühles Bierchen und lecker Fisch vom Grill.


----------



## Back-to-nature (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen zum Angeln an sich.

Die kleine Feriensiedlung Erikstad liegt an der Westseite des Vidöstern. Um an die fängigen Stellen zu gelangen muss man den See überqueren. Da meistens Süd-Westwind herrschte, stellte dies kein Problem dar. Was aber nicht unterschätzt werden darf, ist die Rückfahrt!!! 
Ein Angler, so berichtet unser einheimischer Hausverwalter, war in der Woche zuvor mit einem Großaufgebot gesucht worden. Er landete auf einer der kleineren Inseln, traute sich nicht mehr weiter zufahren und wurde letztendlich von der Wasserwacht "gerettet". 

Wir nutzten das 14 Fuß-Boot welches bei unserem Ferienhaus inklusive war. 





Sicherheit hatte immer oberste Priorität.





So richteten wir unser Ausflugsplanung stark am Wetter/Wind aus. Von den 14 Tagen waren wir nur an 7 Tagen überhaupt auf dem See. 

Als Motorisierung diente uns mein 4 PS-Tomos AB und ein Mincota E-Aussenboarder. Dieser stellte sich als Garant für unsere Fänge heraus. 





Wir nutzten den 2-Takter nur für die Hin- und Rückfahrt. Entlang des Unterwassergrabens schleppten wir fast ausschließlich langsam mit unserem E-Motor. Während der zwei Wochen fingen wir nur einen einzigen Hecht beim Schleppen mit dem Benziner!
Dies lag meines Erachtens in erster Linie an zu kalten Luft- und Wassertemperaturen. Die drei Hecht welche wir für den Verzehr entnahmen, hatten alle ziemlich leere Mägen. Auch war beim Drill des Meter+Hechtes eher die Wellen als der Fisch selbst die Herausforderung.





Als fängige Köder erwiesen sich größere Wobbler in grellen Farben, aber auch mit Spinnerbait und Gummi konnten wir einige kleinere Hecht überlisten. Barsch biss auf die kleineren Wobbler.

Auch mussten wir feststellen, das einige unserer Ausrüstungsgegenstände nicht für Meterhechte geeignet sind. #d





Da ein Handlandung auf Grund des Wellengangs nicht möglich war, musste gekeschert werden - deshalb die Bogenform. |uhoh:
Auch waren unsere Zangen zu kurz um den tief geschluckten Köder waidgerecht zu entfernen und den Fisch schonend zurück setzen zu können. Natürlich haben wir unser Material mittlerweilen entsprechen nach gebessert!


----------



## Back-to-nature (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Natürlich kam neben dem Angeln auch die Familie nicht zu kurz.

Neben Besuchen in Ljungby (Bad, Fußgängerzone, Bowlingcenter), Värnamo (Park), Lagan (Lagaanland, Elchpark, Wanderung Berggastigen) besuchten wir auch das GEKAS-Einkaufszentrum.

Außerdem besuchten wir einige Loppis von gemeinnüzigen Einrichtungen. Hier werden gespendete Gebrauchtgegenstände für kleines Geld wiederverkauft. Der Erlös kommt sozialen Zwecken zu Gute. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder der Ausflüge:

GEKAS - Der größte Supermarkt der Welt wenn man PRO7 Galliläo glauben darf.




Besonders der Transport der Massen von Einkaufswägen hat mich beeindruckt!





Gezahlt haben wir an Kasse 34 von 64 - glaub ich...





Besonders die Kids waren von den Loppis begeistert!









Zum Abschluß noch ein paar Bilder die den wichtigsten Grund darstellen, weshalb wir auf jeden Fall wieder kommen werden.

Natur - Ruhe - Erholung - Entschleunigen!













Das letzte Bild vor unserer Abreise spricht Bände:





Schweden wir kommen wieder!

Noch 19 Tage...


----------



## zokker (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Super Bericht, schöne Fotos. Besten Dank dafür.


----------



## Schwedenangler (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Toller Bericht u. klasse Bilder #6#6#6 !  Danke !!

*" Schweden wir kommen wieder!  " 
*
Auch für uns ein Satz wie in Stein gemeisselt .

Noch 28 Tage bis Schweden :k !


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hier nun mal wieder ein Bilderbericht vom Schwedenurlaub 2015.


  Abgesehen vom fehlenden Holzboot, auf das wir uns so sehr gefreut hatten und einem kaputten GFK Boot und dem Riss im Kanu, das wir bei bei der Ankunft vorfanden, hatten wir einen schönen ,erholsamen Urlaub.


 Unsere Vermieter brachten am nächsten Tag ein kleines, altes Ersatzboot, mit dem wir die nächsten 2  Wochen unser Angelglück versuchten. Das Boot ist ein
 fach zu klein, in einem schlechten Zustand ( Dollen total ausgeleiert, Ruder unpassend ) und besitzt keine Auftriebskörper ( geht unter, wie ein Stein ). 














Das Kanu konnten wir notdürftig reparieren und haben 2 Touren damit unternommen. 




























Erst mal ausruhen.






Angel war immer mit.







Am See  befindet sich auch ein kleiner, schöner 5 m breiter Strand. Hier haben wir 2 Nachmittage in der Sonne gelegen und bei gut 13°C Wassertemperatur auch  kurz gebadet. 













Beim Angeln bissen ein paar Barsche (30+).












Aalangeln ist hier nicht verboten. Hab extra nachgefragt. 

Angeln sind auslegen.






Morgens war dann manchmal was dran.






Hier mal einer von vieren die gefangen wurden.






Hechte gab es auch, hier mal ein paar in Action.


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

20 maßige Hechte bis 90 cm und viele Untermaßige wurden gefangen. Einen Top Köder auf Hecht gab es nicht. Mal standen sie tief mal flach. Jeder Hecht mußte erarbeitet werden und Strecke machen war angesagt. Alle Hechte, bis auf einen, schwimmen wieder, den gab es zum Abendbrot.










































Meterhechte hatte ich nur einen, hab ihn aber nicht gemessen, so rund 130 m.




Das war in Ullared. Haben einen Regentag für den Ausflug genutzt.



Das Wetter war sehr abwechslungsreich. Von Frost bis 31 Grad in der Sonne, Windstille bis Sturm und Sonne bis Sturzregen haben wir alles erlebt. Sind aber nie richtig naß geworden.























Pilze gab es auch reichlich. Man braucht sie nicht suchen, nur holen, wenn man Heißhunger drauf hat.
















Kormoran gab es auch, aber nur einen.






Die Kraniche sammeln sich zum Flug in den Süden.






Was man hier alles findet.


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Zum Schluß noch ein paar Impressionen vom See.









































Schweden ist einfach traumhaft.

Gruß an alle Schwedenfans.

PS ich finde es schade das hier nicht mehr Leute mitmachen.


----------



## arcidosso (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Gemein, wisst ihr eigentlich , wie schwer es ist , diese vielen schönen Bilder zu betrachten ohne depressiv zu werden ? Depressiv, weil ich noch bis Anfang Juni 2016 !!!! warten muss, um dieses wieder aktiv zu erleben. 
 Zum Trost gibt es heute schwedisches Zanderfilet, damit wieder dieses Feeling meine Sinne erreicht.  Fish on ...


----------



## Schwedenangler (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Sehr schöner Bericht mit vielen wunderschönen Bildern #6!!!
Danke dafür !!
Ja , Schweden ist traumhaft :k und die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Urlaub jetzt schon gigantisch.
Da auch ich erst Ende Mai 2016 wieder oben bin tröste ich mich auch wie mein Vorredner Arcidosso mit einem Zanderfilet in Rieslingsosse |supergri um die lange Zeit zu überbrücken .

Hej do Ralf #h


----------



## renrök (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hej Zusammen,

finde die Idee zu diesem Thema klasse.
Werde jetzt auch mal Bilder suchen und ein 'BestOff' meiner Schwedenurlaube zusammenstellen.

#zokker
Handelt es sich bei deinem Beitrag#9 um den Risbrodammen bzw. Domneådammen? Das Boot kommt mir so bekannt vor;-)
War 1994 an dem See und hatte genau so ein Boot.
Mal schauen ob ich Fotos einscannen kann (war ja noch keine Zeit für Digitalkameras).


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*



fjordconner schrieb:


> #zokker
> Handelt es sich bei deinem Beitrag#9 um den Risbrodammen bzw. Domneådammen?



Nein keiner der beiden Seen.


----------



## renrök (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*



> Nein keiner der beiden Seen.



Ist nur ein See, der nördliche und der südliche Teil werden unterschiedlich bezeichnet.
Ist jetzt über 20 Jahre her, denk aber gerne daran zurück.


----------



## Askersund61 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Toller Bericht und hammermässige Fotos!:m:m

 Es kommen Erinnerungen und Sehnsüchte hoch, denn genau so erlebt man Schweden vor Ort.

 Vielen Dank fürs Teilhaben.

 Gruss Christoph


----------



## Back-to-nature (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hallo zusammen!

Nun find ich endlich mal die Zeit ein paar Bilder von unserem Schwedentrip nach Igelhult vom 15. August bis 6. September ein zustellen. #6

Die Anreise erfolgte wie immer voll bepackt...





...mit Übernachtung in Hamburg...





...über die Storebelt- und Öresundbrücke.





Das Haus übertraf unsere Erwartungen, da es erst kürzlich renoviert wurde, aber im Netz noch veraltete Bilder eingestellt sind...





Selten meinte es das Wetter so gut mit uns, wie diesen Sommer!









Fisch gab´s natürlich auch reichlich:





















Hervorragend bewährt hat sich auch meine Katamaraneigenbau!
Sowohl als "Lastenesel" in den Schären als auch als Angelboot auf dem Färsjön und dem Hummeln!

























Ein besonderes Erlebnis waren die ersten Hechte beim Jerken!
Hierbei konnten wir (dank Polarisationsbrille) den Angriff des Raubfisches hautnah verfolgen und durch die relativ harte Jerkrute kombiniert mit der geflochtenen Schnur ergab sich eine sehr intensive Wahrnehmung des Drills!

Leider gibt´s hier von nur ein Bild (und das von einer kleinen Schäreninsel aus). 





Schweden wir kommen wieder - keine Frage!


----------



## Back-to-nature (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Bilder die für sich sprechen:





















Nirgendwo kann man so gut entspannen. :q


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Schöne Bilder, schöne Gegend.#6#6#6


----------



## Schwedenangler (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Suuuuuper Bilder :m und geile Idee mit der Konstruktion der zwei Kanus #6.
Und zack , schon kommt das Fernweh wieder auf :c!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Geile Bericht/e mit super Fotos#6

 Mit drei Kindern und Hund, Hut ab#6

 Da wird man richtig neidisch und weis was man verpasst hat als die Kiddis noch jünger waren. 

 #6


----------



## loete1970 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Tolle Bilder, scheint ein toller Urlaub gewesen zu sein, schön dass Eigenbau funktioniert hat....


----------



## Back-to-nature (1. November 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

@ loete1970: Jepp - war ein richtiger Traumurlaub! #6

@ Fischkoppe 1961: Wir haben vier Kids -  
                            Zudem hatten wir unsere Nichte (18) die erste Woche zu Gast.
                            Der T4 war folglich mit 7 Personen und Hund vollbesetzt :m

@ Schwedenangler: War auch positiv überrascht, dass sich mein Konstrukt so gut bewährt hat. Materialeinsatz war so um die 100 €


@ zokker: Jepp - tolle Gegend und tolle Lage. Seeeehr ruhig!#6#6


----------



## JumpingCap (18. November 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

@Back-to-nature: Wunderschöne Bilder, magst du vielleicht ein paar Informationen zum Haus (Anbieter) und zur Umgebung (welche Gewässer habt ihr befischt) niederschreiben? Wir waren dieses Jahr in Lönsboda/Skane Lan. Nächstes Jahr wollen wir eventuell weiter nördlich reisen.

Lieben Gruß
Pat


----------



## Back-to-nature (20. November 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hallo Pat!

Das Haus haben wir über novasol gebucht. Hausnummer S06398

Aber wie schon geschrieben, wurde es vo kurzem renoviert und die Bilder nicht aktuell und besonders vorteilhaft gemacht...

Befischt haben wir die beiden Hausseen Igelhultgölen und Färsjön. Ebenso den Hummeln (ca. 10km entfernt) und ein wenig in den Schären (25km).

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## JumpingCap (20. November 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hannes, vielen lieben Dank für deine prompte Antwort. Das hilft uns ungemein. Hast du dir noch Tiefenkarten und Infos zu Hot Spots eingeholt oder eher nach Erfahrung gesucht?


----------



## Back-to-nature (20. November 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Tiefenkarten von den beiden Hausseen hatten wir nicht. Unser Echolot Lawrence X4 war völlig ausreichend.
Auch im Hummeln sind wir damit gut klargekommen. Für den bekommst du aber eine grobe Tiefenkarte wenn du die Tageskarte im Supermarkt in Kristdala holst. 
Für die Schären zwischen Oscashamn und Västervik bekommst du ein wirklich gute und qualitativ hochwertige Tiefenkarte in der Touristeninfo im Stadtzentrum von Oscarshamn. Kostet 100 Kronen - ist aber ne gute Investion.
Mit den Hotspots ist das so ne Sache. Durchschnittsfische also Hecht bis 70 cm oder Barsch bis 35 cm findest du fast überall. Die kapitaleren Exemplare sind im Spätsommer schwerer zu finden. Meist hatten wir dann mit etwas unorthodoxeren Methoden Erfolg. Sprich da angeln wo andere mit ihrem Standardferienhausbooten nicht hinkommen oder extrem langsames schleppen mit entsprechend aktionsfreudigen Wobblern oder mit Schockfarben oder mit sehr großen Ködern oder mit Gummifrosch. Brachte alles schon Fisch als mit den Topködern/Methoden gar nix lief.
Prinzipiell ist für mich gerade das der Reiz! 
Was gibt's spannenderes als ein unbekanntes Gewässer zu erkunden, zu experimentieren und Neues zu entdecken! 
Jeder so gefangene Fisch bringt mir ein vielfaches mehr an Freude als wenn mir jemand sagt, geh an diese Stelle biete denn Köder XY in der und der Tiefe an und dann so Erfolg habe.
Mit dem kleinen 1x1 des Angelns wirst du in der Regel immer Erfolg haben.
Zwingend notwendig aus meiner Sicht ist ein Boot und ein Echolot.

:m


----------



## JumpingCap (20. November 2015)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Da hast du allerdings vollkommen recht. Wir sind auch eher Wanderangler als Stehangler. Es soll Urlaub mit Freude und Spaß verbinden, das geht wenn man sich auf Herausforderungen einstellt . Ich danke dir vielmals für die ausführlichen Informationen.


----------



## steel0256 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

So von mir auch mal ein paar fotos


----------



## steel0256 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Die Fotos sind von mir und meinen Angelkollegen


----------



## steel0256 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Die Fotos endstanden von 2004 bis 2015


----------



## steel0256 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Wie kann man die Fotos größer auf die Seite bekommen?


----------



## zokker (26. September 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hier jetzt ein kleiner Bilderbericht vom Schwedenurlaub (27.08.-10.09.16) in Mängsbo am _Majsjön. _ 


_Wer die Abgeschiedenheit und Ruhe sucht ist am Majsjön sicher verkehrt. Alle paar hundert Meter steht ein Haus und selten ist man alleine auf dem Wasser. Unser Häuschen lag aber noch sehr günstig, ganz am Ende eines Weges, rund 100 m vom See entfernt. Wir hatten 2 Boote, eins am Majsjön und das andere an einem kleinen See (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein). Der kleine See war auch nur 80 m vom Haus entfernt._


_Zur Angelei: Zum Glück bin ich nicht mehr so Angel-verrückt wie noch vor 10 Jahren, denn sonst wäre ich sehr enttäuscht gewesen. _ 
_Hauptsächlich habe ich geschleppt (120 km). Es wurde in allen Bereichen des Sees in allen Tiefen geschleppt mit mäßigem Erfolg. Die besten Erfolge konnte ich an Kanten mit 7 bis 9 m tief laufenden Wobblern erzielen. Stellen mit guten Echo-Anzeigen wurden aber auch mit Gummi und Metall beackert. _ 
_Die Angelei auf Aal war auch sehr abwechslungsreich. Manchen Abend zwei und dann wieder 3 Abende nicht einen Zupfer._


_Insgesamt habe ich 6 Zander (30 bis 45 cm), rund 30 Hechte (30 bis 65 cm), 2 Barsche (seht selber) und 5 Aale (72 bis 87 cm) gefangen. _ 
_Die Aale werden im Rauch oder Aspik enden. Die anderen Fischchen sind alle zum weiter wachsen zurückgegangen._


_Fazit: Der See ist sehr überangelt. Dieses bestätigten mir auch andere Angler und der freundliche Angelladenbesitzer in Gislaved._


_Der Urlaub hat mir aber trotzdem sehr gut gefallen und __*Schweden ich komme wieder, *__aber nächstes Mal wieder abgeschiedener._
_
_
_Der See und das Häuschen._
_








_
_
_
_Schleppen,schleppen,schleppen ...._
_













_
_
_
_













_
_
_
_Die einzigsten zwei Barsche._
_
_
_








_
_
_
_Auf Gufi ging auch manchmal was._
_
_
_



_
_
_
_Nach dem das zweite Boot, am kleinen See, repariert war (Wasser in den Auftriebskörpern), konnte ich dort auch ein paar kleine Hechte überlisten._
_
_
_



_
_
_
_


















_
_
_
_Ein kleiner Kater lief uns zu. Nach einer Scheibe Wurst wurden wir ihn nicht mehr los, haben ihm sogar Katzenfutter gekauft. Fisch mochte er nicht._
_
_
_








_

_
_
_Elche haben wir nur gehört und die Spuren gesehen._
_
_
_



_
_
_

_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_


----------



## zokker (26. September 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Es gab aber auch noch anderes Getier.











Noch leer. Von Frauchen.






Voll. Vom Kater.






Mein Lieblingsfisch.











Pilze gab es auch reichlich, haben gut gespeist.






Immer aufpassen.






Das Wasser hatte 17 Grad.











Grillwurst und Fleisch muß man sich unbedingt mitnehmen. Die Schwedische hat nicht mal der Kater gefressen.











Deutsche Tugenden ziehen auch langsam in Schweden ein.








Und Tschüss |wavey:


----------



## loete1970 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Toller Bericht, sieht nach einem top entspannten Urlaub aus. Und so schlecht ist die Quantität ja nun auch nicht....


----------



## hspecht74 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Tolle Fotos und Berichte...dann will ich auch mal. Wir waren mit der Familie  in diesem Sommer in der Nähe von Eksjö, für mich das erste Mal angeln seit ca. 25 Jahren. Seitdem total angefixt 

Unser Haus:






Blick von der Terasse:






Uferangeln:





Ein paar Eindrücke vom See:

























In der Sturugata:










Angeltechnisch war ich nicht sonderlich erfolgreich, was ich aber mal auf mangelnde Erfahrung schieben würde. Ein paar kleinere Hechte und Barsche, und dann zumindest noch einer für den Grill (vorher & nacher [emoji6] ):











Das war der erste Schweden Urlaub, aber nicht der letzte. Nächstes Jahr geht es an den Bolmen. 

Viele Grüße, Hinrich 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Askersund61 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hej zokker & hspecht74

 Vielen Dank für eure wunderbaren Berichte mit den tollen Fotos.
 Sehr schön kommt rüber, dass Schweden, auch wenn es nicht die Meterhechte und Halbmeterbarsche gibt, enorm viel zu bieten hat. :m
 Ich wünsche euch weitere tolle Schweden-Ferien.

 Gruss Christoph


----------



## loete1970 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

yep, tolle Fotos, schön anzusehen...


----------



## STRULIK (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Auch von mir ein paar Bilder.


----------



## STRULIK (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

und noch welche.....


----------



## wackelschwanz (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

hier mal ganz andere...


----------



## ellobo11 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

auch mal ein anderes foto von/aus schweden  :q:q


----------



## arcidosso (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Ellebo, diese Aufnahme hat mir am besten gefallen. Tolle Fänge ...


----------



## Schwedenangler (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Supi #6 !! Da muss ich meine Angelmethode umstellen glaube ich :q !


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Jällunden


----------



## Back-to-nature (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Meine schönsten Schwedenfotos!!!*

Hallo zusammen! 

Hier ein paar Impressionen von unserem Familienurlaub am Östersjön auf Sannerhult!

Gibt nur einen Begriff der diesen treffend beschreibt:

TRAUMHAFT

Bild 1: Öresundbrücke von der Fähre aus bei Sonnenuntergang

Bild 2: Badespaß

Bild 3: Kühlung nötig

Bild 4: Vollmond

Bild 5: So muss sein!

Bild 6: Fisch gab's auch

Bild 7: Unsere Liegewiese mit Anleger

Bild 8: Täglicher Anblick bei Sonnenuntergang

Evtl später noch mehr...

Gruß

Hannes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (26. September 2020)

Hallo an alle Schwedenfans.

Hier nun ein paar Bilder von letzten Schwedenurlaub. Leider konnte ich live nix posten, kein www und so gut wie kein Handynetz.

Angeltechnisch gibt es nicht viel zu berichten, nix außergewöhnliches, ein paar Hechte, Barsche und auch 3 Aale habe ich gefangen. Ich muß aber gestehen das ich nicht all zu häufig los war, der Angelvirus ist nicht mehr so stark wie früher ausgeprägt.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2020)

Impressionen


----------



## zokker (26. September 2020)




----------



## zokker (26. September 2020)

Ein paar Tier sind mir auch noch vor die Linse gelaufen, geflogen, gekrochen.
Alles Wildlive. Die Elche standen rund 80m vor uns ... mir schlug das Herz bis in den Hals. Kein Auto oder Hochsitz in der Nähe, es war nicht ganz ungefährlich, weil Elchkuh mit Kalb.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2020)

Gruß zokker


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. September 2020)

Super tolle Fotos, einfach Klasse


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. September 2020)

Whow


----------



## Schwedenangler (27. September 2020)

Hey Zokker, da hast du wieder mega geile Bilder gemacht  !


----------



## ollidi (27. September 2020)

Hammerbilder, Matthias.


----------



## arcidosso (27. September 2020)

Zocker, 

gegenüber deiner Photokunst bin ich ein Knipser


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. September 2020)

Träumchen


----------



## ralle (27. September 2020)

Ganz großes Kino


----------



## zokker (27. September 2020)

Danke euch Leute


----------



## loete1970 (28. September 2020)

Sehr geile Bilder, danke für die tollen Impressionen! Macht leider Wehmut....


----------



## litzbarski (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich will auch wiedwer nach Schweden - Sehnsucht


----------

